# Libaries Git pushen



## OnDemand (21. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es in Eclipse eine Möglichkeit, Libaries so einzubinden, dass sie mit in ein Repository commited und auch gefechted werden?

Jedesmal verschwinden meine .jar und ich muss sie wieder neu einbinden


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Nov 2014)

Normalerweise werden Libs nicht mit commitet. 

Sondern aus einer Repository heruntergeladen. Du musst dann einfach dein LIB verzeichniss mit pushen.


----------



## Ruzmanz (22. Nov 2014)

Entweder du benutzt ein Build-Tool, dann hat sich die Sache erledigt oder du pushed dein komplettes Projekt. Die Pfade zu den Libraries stehen in der Datei ".classpath" drinnen. Diese Datei musst du auch pushen.


----------



## diggaa1984 (25. Nov 2014)

ich gebe JavaMeister recht, die Libraries sollte man wenn möglich nicht mit pushen. Wenn man sich zb. Maven bedient, dann erledigt sich das von selbst und ist auch sauberer


----------

